# NGD: Gibson SGJ (Gordie Johnson)



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey,

Well, I did it. I've sold a bunch of gear in the past few months, most notably my Silvertone 1420L and my Marshall, and after some amazing instances of people screwing me around, the Marshall went--a decent guy with a really cool studio in Toronto bought it. That amp is going to be pampered for the rest of its days, methinks. 
Amazingly though, at the same time as that was going on, this little baby popped up on kijiji.

So there I am. Flush with cash, with an obscure desire to get something cool... I couldn't help myself. I literally drove from the guy who bought my amplifier's place to the other end of the city to pick this bad boy up.

No pics for now, but I'll take some in the next few days. It's a Gibson SGJ, the Gordie Johnson signature. Supposed to be a very limited edition, it's a '61 RI with P-94's. Even with the nasty old strings on it, it plays very well. Taking it to the store tonight to teach on it for an evening and restring / set it up.

Does anyone have any information on these? Production numbers, where they went? Supposedly this one came from LA Music in Mississauga. Besides Gordie himself (a monster player if there ever was one) who plays one of these?

Happy NGD to Me! The only downside is that now I have no 'real' amp. All my guitars are getting played through my little Silvertone practice amp. kqoct

http://www.everythingsg.com/index.php/gordie-johnson.html


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice! I was debating this as well! This is the one off the Toronto CL, right? Congrats!!!!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah; I was the first guy to email him, so he kept it for me for a day while I put together the cash. Very nice guy to deal with. I bet he had a lot of emails about the guitar.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet! I have a friend that has one of those, and even though I haven't seen it (he lives in a different town), I know he loves that axe! Congrats! I'd love one of them myself!
-Mikey


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

That's very cool! I love the P94s in my Les Paul...

great site you linked to! I just picked up one of these myself (in black):

http://www.everythingsg.com/index.php/sg3.html


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

It says on that link you provided it was a limited run of 50. 50?! Wow!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen!

congrats


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

From the little card enclosed in Big Sugar's "Hit and Run - the best of" CD:

The Gibson Gordie Johnson "SGJ" Signature Model Guitar
Manufactured in Nashville, TN
Body: Mahogany
Hardware: Nickel plated, ABR-1 bridge, Stop bar tailpiece, Black Witch Hat knobs with silver inserts. 10-46 Gibson Brite Wire strings.
Neck: 1960's slim taper mahogany with 17 degree peghead pitch. 0.800" at first fret, 0.895" at the 12th fret. 0.625" heel length. Neck joint at 22nd fret. Crest headstock inlay with "Gordie Johnson" signature truss rod cover.
Fingerboard: 24 3/4" scale rosewood, 1 11/16" nut width. 2.062" width at 12th fret. Single ply binding with trapeziod inlays.
Electronics: 2 X P94 single coils with 2 volume, 2 tone and 3-way switch.
Case: Black pattern hardshell with black plush interior.
Accessories: 2" leather embossed HUGO Hugo Boss logo strap.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats man...that's a sick axe!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice man.....I love SG's been trying to get one of these for a while. someone sold one a bit back..and missed it

http://www.everythingsg.com/index.php/special-p-90.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe Gordie has been working out of Austin Texas the last few years, doing stuff like producing records and stuff, like for Gov't Mule, etc.

I believe if you want to get Gordie's sound, you need at least two Marshall full stacks and crank the volume.sdsre


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

So many awesome SG's in this thread! I just got back from working with this guitar. I took it in, polished the frets (which were rusty,) removed the strings (which were gunky,) and waxed and polished the whole thing (which was covered in oil and thin scratches.) 

A fresh set of D'Addario 10-46's and... Wow. This thing is a MONSTER. It's got a lot of spank and bite to it, thanks to the P-94's. Very little of the classic Gibson warm, woolly-blanket sort of sounds. It can get a great Santana-esque lead sound, but the bridge is always... gritty is a great way to describe the bridge pickup. Sounds great clean. Not the most versatile under gain, but I've got other guitars. This is, without a doubt, the most comfortable neck I've ever played on a Gibson. My one worry is the 22nd-fret neck joint. Doesn't seem too too stable, but as long as I'm careful and don't do too many Jake E. Lee neck-bends, it should be okay.

Awesome guitar!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

al3d said:


> VERY nice man.....I love SG's been trying to get one of these for a while. someone sold one a bit back..and missed it
> http://www.everythingsg.com/index.php/special-p-90.html





Jimi D said:


> That's very cool! I love the P94s in my Les Paul...
> 
> great site you linked to! I just picked up one of these myself (in black):
> http://www.everythingsg.com/index.php/sg3.html


These are both gorgeous guitars. 

Al3d, that one looks suspiciously similar to an SG Classic, though--just the smaller pickguard. Are there any other changes?

Jimi D, congrats! I love the 3-pickup SG's with covers... like a more rawkin' Black Beauty.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Drazden said:


> Al3d, that one looks suspiciously similar to an SG Classic, though--just the smaller pickguard. Are there any other changes?


The biggest differences are the Alnico II P90s vs. the Alnico V in the Classic. The pickups are also positioned a little differently which gives a slightly different sound. As far as cosmetics, the GOTW has cream binding, nickel hardware, and tulip button tuners. The Classic has bright white binding, chrome hardware, and white oval buttons.

They're both great guitars.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Drazden said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any information on these? Production numbers, where they went? Supposedly this one came from LA Music in Mississauga. Besides Gordie himself (a monster player if there ever was one) who plays one of these?


the dude in the trews plays one in this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR8plv3q7p0


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Here it is! What a monster!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry for the randomness of the photos; this was all I could get before my camera batteries died. I'm going to get some 'glamour' shots of it soon... But man! What a great tone. And I figure it must have the '60s Slim-taper profile Gibson does... because this is quite unlike the '50s baseball-bat profile. Very, very comfy... wide and thin. I'm blown away by this instrument.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep now I'm totaly jealous..

I had a seller on the line for a while but he decided to keep it at the last minute.

Never noticed the wonky neck joint before.. I guess if you primarily play slide (like Gordie) you might not pull the neck sharp as often?

I find it funny it comes set up with 10's, doesn't Gordie use telephone wire guage strings on his guitars?

Way cool guitar in any case, congrats on a cool piece of Canadiana.

..


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

mcgriff420 said:


> Yep now I'm totaly jealous..
> 
> I had a seller on the line for a while but he decided to keep it at the last minute.
> 
> ...


Wonky? It's essentially a customised '61 Reissue, so it's got a 22nd-fret neck joint. I'm going to be careful with it; no neck bends on this one, haha.

I have no idea what strings came on it from the factory, or even what I took off, but it only took a slight tweak to get the action perfect. 

What is the going price on these? I kind of feel like I got a good deal on it, but I can't find any info of a base price.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

HOT ! HOT ! Axe congrats ............


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

That's very very cool! I'm missing my 61 RI SG


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

sfx70 said:


> That's very very cool! I'm missing my 61 RI SG


I'm actually seriously considering looking around and getting one... or an Epi Elitist '61 RI. The neck on this SG is seriously the best neck I've ever played on a Gibson, or any Gibson-style guitar. Slim '60s profile ftw! I still love the tone of my Elitist Les Paul, but the neck is definitely feeling a little fat compared to this SG.


----------



## Corrupted (Sep 20, 2007)

Drazden said:


> What is the going price on these? I kind of feel like I got a good deal on it, but I can't find any info of a base price.


Not sure what the going price is, but I bought one for $1200 about a year ago. Guitar was in mint condition. How much did you pay?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Corrupted said:


> Not sure what the going price is, but I bought one for $1200 about a year ago. Guitar was in mint condition. How much did you pay?


Not quite that much. I'm surprised they're that cheap, though, considering I find most guys are still asking above $1400 for a used '61 RI of a similar vintage (well, 2003, haha.)


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice score bro!


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome axe!!! If I ever see one up for grabs I will be purchasing it for sure!!

Been listening to the new Grady album "Good As Dead" a lot lately!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

twoonie2 said:


> Awesome axe!!! If I ever see one up for grabs I will be purchasing it for sure!!
> 
> Been listening to the new Grady album "Good As Dead" a lot lately!


I went to the show they played in Toronto last Thursday. They destroyed it. Easily the best band I've seen in the last few months--and I've seen them, Metallica, Lamb of God, Flogging Molly, and some kickass punk band from Winnipeg that thought they were The Who.

Gordie is insane on the guitar, and they pulled off all the songs live without even breaking a sweat. The coolest part was, they were all having a great time on stage--they were all smiling, rockin' out. 

Not enough people there, though. They had Sound Academy curtained off into the smallest bar it's ever been, and there was still plenty of room for me to rush the stage and get Gordie to pound my fist at the end of the show.

Everyone should go see Grady live! It's a hell of a show!


----------



## dead mike (Nov 13, 2009)

dude im jealous. what a sweet axe. i've been on the lookout for that guitar for a long time. im calling dibs.


----------



## SG 79 (7 mo ago)

Drazden said:


> Here it is! What a monster!


Hello sir, that’s an awesome guitar, are u interested in selling?!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Drazden said:


> Sorry for the randomness of the photos; this was all I could get before my camera batteries died. I'm going to get some 'glamour' shots of it soon... But man! What a great tone. And I figure it must have the '60s Slim-taper profile Gibson does... because this is quite unlike the '50s baseball-bat profile. Very, very comfy... wide and thin. I'm blown away by this instrument.


Please don't use photobucket, it puts a big watermark logo across each picture.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe Gordie has been working out of Austin Texas the last few years, doing stuff like producing records and stuff, like for Gov't Mule, etc.
> 
> I believe if you want to get Gordie's sound, you need at least two Marshall full stacks and crank the volume.sdsre


To get his sound a Garnet Hertzog is also required.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS 13 YEARS OLD PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> THIS THREAD IS 13 YEARS OLD PEOPLE!!!!


Does that make the SG Vintage?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fuck


----------

